# Celebs your own age



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Now that I'm 50, I'm always surprised at discovering that certain celebs are the same age - amazing to contrast how they might have spent the same 50 years on the planet!

I am the same age as:

Michael Jackson (although he probably has some body parts that are younger!)
Sharon Stone
Kate Bush (hubba hubba!)
Daley Thompson
Charlene Tilton (Dallas)
Christopher Dean
Ice-T
Jamie Lee Curtis
Gary Oldman
Lenny Henry
Michelle Pfeiffer 
Paul Weller
Penny Smith
Prince

Probably not as interesting if you're younger, but some of these really surprised me!


----------



## katie (Mar 27, 2009)

Actually I get really surprised because I think everyone is older than me and then I find out they are 23 i'm really shocked and start thinking I really should have done more with my life by now 

Now I keep finding out people are younger than me and it's really depressing! lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Actually I get really surprised because I think everyone is older than me and then I find out they are 23 i'm really shocked and start thinking I really should have done more with my life by now
> 
> Now I keep finding out people are younger than me and it's really depressing! lol



Imagine how I feel, m'dear!

You're the same age as Lindsey Lohan, Colleen Rooney and Lady Gaga!


----------



## katie (Mar 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Imagine how I feel, m'dear!
> 
> You're the same age as Lindsey Lohan, Colleen Rooney and Lady Gaga!



haha ok, fair enough! 

Yeah I knew about Lady Gaga, and she has already been a stripper and is now a pop star, im so behind haha (not that I want to be/could ever be a stripper of course!).  It makes me feel as though I should have done alot more by now though!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 27, 2009)

I am 51 this year. All of my bits are mine unlike Michael Jackson, and I am in better condition than many others.

In my favour, my achievments are that I am still giving the same husband grief since 1981. I have a grown up son who is doing very well and I am making a difference to a four year old.

I do not wish for fame or celebrity as I like my privacy too much. If I'm having a bad hair day then I haven't got a dozen photgraphers chasing me...


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> ...I do not wish for fame or celebrity as I like my privacy too much. If I'm having a bad hair day then I haven't got a dozen photgraphers chasing me...



I don't envy these people at all, Michael Jackson in particular. What a strange, unreal life he's had. I'm in much better shape than him! I forgot to mention another 50 year old - Madonna. I'm not impressed by her in the least, and think she does actually look 50 although she tries to act 25. Another 50 year old in the news is Sir Fred Goodwin, ex RBS chairman. He's an example of the enormous gulf that can exist between people of the same age. I cannot personally conceive of a life that would require an income of ?700,000 a year unless I was giving most of it away to deserving causes. I'll be lucky if my pension is worth ?5k a year and I've still got another 15 years to wait, unlike him. I'm a bit of a socialist at heart and can find no justification for those kinds of rewards.

Right! Better get off my soapbox!


----------



## bev (Mar 27, 2009)

Caroline,
The very fact that you are making a difference to a little boys life - means more to me than any celeb status - you are a very special person and in my view are contributing to the circle of life in the most wonderful way imaginable! I'm afraid i have very little respect for people who live celebrity type lifestyles - they are often shallow -and normally run a mile when the going gets tough! So well done Caroline i say! Bev


----------



## katie (Mar 27, 2009)

i'd hate to be a celebrity too, im far too self-conscious and certainly cant be bothered to look my best every time i step outside 

I'd love to be an amazing musical artist like Bjork or Kate Bush though, unfortunately I wasn't given the voice or good looks hehe!


----------



## Einstein (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael Jackson - he's all white....

Sorry couldn't resist, haven't looked whose 40 now, probably as I wouldn't know who they are... Really surprised to see Sharon Stone and Lenny Henry as 50! Perhaps time stands still with some people?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Michael Jackson - he's all white....
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist, haven't looked whose 40 now, probably as I wouldn't know who they are... Really surprised to see Sharon Stone and Lenny Henry as 50! Perhaps time stands still with some people?



How about Catherine Zeta Jones, Jennifer Aniston and Dweezil Zappa - all 40! Lenny has some close comedian friends at 50 - Rik Mayall and Jennifer Saunders. Dawn French and Adrian Edmondson are both 51 now.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 27, 2009)

Is Rik Mayall a comedian? I never did find him funny... not Catherine Zeta Jones... you have my ATTENTION 

I didn't know Lenny's wife was older than he... if indeed he and Dawn are still married - see how in touch with all this celeb gossip I am!


----------



## Corrine (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooh now you've got me.  I know Natasha Richardson is (was) the same age as me, as is Scott Baio, Demi Moore, Annna Ryder Richardson, Brad Pitt (nice!), Christopher Ecclestone, Coolio, David Seaman, George Michael, Fatboy Slim, Jane Horrocks....to name but a few!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Ooh now you've got me.  I know Natasha Richardson is (was) the same age as me, as is Scott Baio, Demi Moore, Annna Ryder Richardson, Brad Pitt (nice!), Christopher Ecclestone, Coolio, David Seaman, George Michael, Fatboy Slim, Jane Horrocks....to name but a few!



I love Jane Horrocks, except when she was 'Bubble' in AbFab. And surprised that George Michael and Brad Pitt are the same age!


----------



## Corrine (Mar 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I love Jane Horrocks, except when she was 'Bubble' in AbFab. And surprised that George Michael and Brad Pitt are the same age!



Well, I did google it so it may not be quite right......but if that's the case Brad must be doing something right....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Well, I did google it so it may not be quite right......but if that's the case Brad must be doing something right....



If he looks as good as me when he's 50, he'll be doing well!

I'm *joking* OK?


----------



## katie (Mar 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> If he looks as good as me when he's 50, he'll be doing well!
> 
> I'm *joking* OK?



yeah right Northerner


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't know what Maddona is trying to prove, is she there to look after all these children she is adopting or just running a glorified orphanage? Put the children in homes where there is love and where they are wanted for who they are and not what they rpresent. Anyone with money can adopt children. Sorry to rant like this but having been through the process I know what is expected and how many hoops of fire you have to jump through to make sure a home is safe for a child to come into.


----------

